# dolphin (terminology in greek)



## kurosivo

As a place or a group of places in a port or port areas where a vessel can moor

Please reply by indicating related words in greek


----------



## cougr

Welcome kurosivo, in Greek it's δέστρα.


----------



## kurosivo

Δέστρα είναι η κατασκευή που υπάρχει στις προβλήτες των λιμανιών και δένουν οι κάβοι των πλοίων. Με τον όρο "dolphin" εννοώ τις ανεξάρτητες κατασκευές που δεν είναι πάνω σε προβλήτες αλλά μόνες τους κατασκευασμένες από τσιμέντο ως επί το πλείστον είτε μόνες τους είτε σε ομάδες των δύο, τριών ή περισσότερων και σε τέτοια απόσταση μεταξύ τους, ούτως ώστε να μπορούν να πλαγιοδετούν μεγάλα ή μικρά πλοία.


----------



## cougr

Κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες, όμως ξέρω ότι εκτός από την δέστρα της αποβάθρας όπου δένονται τα σκάφη, δέστρα λέγεται επίσης και το dolphin. Μπορεί βέβαια να υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος πιο συγκεκριμένος όρος αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι ειδικός επί του θέματος δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.


----------



## kurosivo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Μου φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά ακριβής όρος που να αποδίδει την λέξη διότι έψαξα παντού και αυτά που βρήκα δεν αποδίδουν την έννοια που θέλω.


----------



## cougr

Στο τεύχος αυτό (σελ. 19) της υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας αποκαλούνται _πάσσαλοι προσδέσεως_.


----------



## kurosivo

Αγαπητέ cougr,
Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αυτό αποδίδει κατά τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο την έννοια που θέλω.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Γεια σου, *kurosivo*, και καλώς ήρθες. Να πω την αλήθεια, ακόμη δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι το "dolphin". Κοίταξα στο _Πεντάγλωσσον Λεξικόν Ναυτικών Όρων_ του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου (το οποίο είναι ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστο και θα σου το σύστηνα ανεπιφύλακτα αν χρειάζεσαι συχνά ναυτικούς όρους, αν και, όπως θα μαντεύεις από το τελικό ν του τίτλου, οι περισσότεροι όροι εμφανίζονται πρωτίστως στην επίσημη ή καθαρευουσιάνικη εκδοχή τους), αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Ίσως ο *cougr* (Γεια! ) ή κάποιος άλλος από τους φίλους που έχουν την Αγγλική ως μητρική τους γλώσσα θα μπορούσε να μας δώσει κάποιο συνώνυμο που θα βοηθούσε.


----------



## cougr

Καλώς την (ξανά)! Γενικώς υπάρχουν δύο είδη "δελφινιών": Τα _berthing_ (ή_ breasting_) _dolphins _και τα_ mooring dolphins_. Αντίστοιχα συνώνυμα του _mooring dolphin_ είναι: _mooring post/s (εξ ου και το πάσσαλοι προσδέσεως)_, _pile dolphin_, _pile mooring_ και _mooring pile/s_.


----------



## kurosivo

Γεια σου an-alfabeto,
Ναι χρειάζομαι συχνά ναυτικούς όρους και οπωσδήποτε θα κοιτάξω το λεξικό που μου συστήνεις. όσον αφορά τον όρο "dolphin" ο cougr ήταν πολύ βοηθητικός διότι με καθοδήγησε σε κείμενο της υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας και βρήκα αυτό που θέλω σε παραπλήσια έννοια. Η ακριβής ονομασία είναι πάσσαλοι πρόσδεσης. Δηλαδή πιο παλιά ξύλινοι ως επί το πλείστον πάσσαλοι ισχυρής κατασκευής ήταν στερεωμένοι στον βυθό εκτός ή εντός της λεκάνης ενός λιμανιού και μακριά από τις προβλήτες όπου μπορούσαν πάνω τους να προσδέσουν μικρά σκάφη ή και μεσαίου μεγέθους πλοία. Με την πάροδο του χρόνου και την αύξηση του μεγέθους των πλοίων, αλλά και λόγω οικονομίας στην κατασκευή για πρόσδεση ενός μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους πλοίου για να να φορτώσει ή να εκφορτώσει διαφοροποιήθηκε το υλικό κατασκευής από ξύλο σε τσιμέντο αλλάζοντας και την μορφή τους, που αντί για ξύλινους πασσάλους φτιάχνονται τώρα τσιμεντένιεσ κατασκευές διαστάσεων π.χ 4χ4μ, στερεωμένες στο βυθό όπου πάνω τους προσαρμόζονται δέστρες για να δένουν τα σχοινιά των πλοίων. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι όμως ότι ένα πλοίο π.χ 200μ δεν μπορεί να πλαγιοδετήσει σε τσιμεντένια κατασκευή 4χ4μ. Γι΄αυτό τα "dolphinς" είναι σε ομάδες σε ευθεία γραμμή όπου ενώνονται μεταξύ τους με ξύλινους σιδερένιους ή τσιμεντένιους διαδρόμους όπου μπορεί να περπατήσει άνθρωπος ή και οχήματα. Ο αριθμός των "dolphinς" εξαρτάται από το μέγιστο μήκος των πλοίων που εξυπηρετούν. Εξυπακούεται ότι μπορούν να πλαγιοδετήσουν και μικρότερου μήκους πλοία τα οποία φυσικά δεν χρησιμοποιούν το σύνολο των "dolphinς" αλλά μικρότερο αριθμό.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Σ' έβαλα να γράψεις ένα ολόκληρο κατεβατό με το καλώς ήρθες, *kurosivo*! Ευχαριστώ για την αναλυτική εξήγηση. Ξεκάθαρο πλέον!

Και η επιβεβαίωση από το _Πεντάγλωσσο Λεξικό_ που δίνει για μια ακόμη φορά δίκιο στον *cougr* : 

*κίων, δέστρα*
- mooring post (EN)
- pieu d' amarrage; post d' amarrage (FR)
- palo d' ormeggio (IT)
- poste de amarre; palo de amarre (SP)

Κρίνοντας από την ισπανική απόδοση, το *πάσσαλος πρόσδεσης* μου φαίνεται επίσης μια χαρά.


----------



## kurosivo

Ευχαριστώ an-alphabeto,
Εδώ θα ήμαστε να τα λέμε.


----------

